# Utter, Complete, & Provocative DESTRUCTION!



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

Ron, Andrew, Al, Alex, Carlos, and Mike have been watching closely. They saw the assorted bombardments slam into my complex - leaving crater after crater of unwarranted destruction in their wake...yet, my bunker (being laid deep within the earth) was unharmed, this I was able to withstand the abuse of all the generous gorilla's and their slinged poo!

But they made busy with their plans and formulated a very well-made BUNKER-BUSTER that smashed my command-center and left a bloody mess of where my life was once safe. Left breathless and torn from the ravages of war, I surveyed my lands and saw that there was nothing there - but my tattered remains and hollow soul bent on revenge and terror....oh what a price we pay for our transgressions...have I paid the price without truly counting the cost???

What have I done???????
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

[No message]


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

[No message]


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

Thank you guys...I am stoked...overwhelmed!! This was some major ass-pounding that I will not forget...I'm hurt bad...i admit it....I'm crawling with what little life is left in me...but remember: the towel isn't being thrown in....it's just being used to pad my butt! 

You are guys are the best - it looks like June when me and my wife can visit Florida - we're looking forward to it bigtime!!!


----------



## montecristo#2 (May 29, 2006)

Damn! Was that a 20 pound bomb? 

I guess it is not a good idea to mess with the South FL crew.  :r 

Nice looking smokes, that is for sure. :dr :dr :dr


----------



## 4WheelVFR (Jun 27, 2006)

Holy crap! That is complete destruction.


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

:r You just got knocked the f*** out!!


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

wow was that the MOAB they have been testing down there :r


----------



## King James (Dec 18, 2005)

hey kasr.....you got knocked the f**k out!  lol Nice job FL guys


----------



## HarryCulo (Aug 18, 2006)

So.Fla crew lays a smackdown, and victory is sweet!! :ss

Hey smoke the smokes and drink the drinks, Aaron ...... and get well soon!!

Now, repeat after me.......

"This war is over."

*"THIS WAR IS OVER!!!!"*

:hn :hn

it's for your own good man :BS


----------



## ikwanjin (Dec 28, 2006)

*Holy Bejesus~!!*


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Looks like a damm store !!!

WTG Florida crew. No wonder why KASR had to do some humi cleaning. 

Wow !! What a hit.


----------



## Eternal Rider (Feb 27, 2006)

The Florida crew owns you now!!:r :r


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

Rip


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Aaron,
Question:
Who's your daddy?

Answer:
South Florida Crew!!!

Question:
Who's our bitch?

Answer:
KASR!!!

Now your better wise up and stop that crap talk of striking back.
We will never be outdone!
Never!!!
The next one will have to weigh 40 lbs.

P.S.
Should explain that T-shirt you first sent us and we modified and sent back.
Originally said:
KASR - 2
Florida - 1

We creatively changed it to Florida Won, KASR Done!


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

*DIE BY THE SWORD!*

Now smoke a cigar and sip some DJ or Dip and enjoy the frosty temps!

ATL


----------



## fireman43 (Oct 15, 2006)

hehehe...It was only a matter of time before the boobie bomber got his a$$ handed to him again...:r Awesome hit on a deserving Gorilla!!! But, the question remains....Is he done for, or will the saga continue?!?!?!?


----------



## a2vr6 (Oct 28, 2006)

Impressive. You'll need some fat cojones to try and bomb them back. Lol, then again I don;t think he'll learn his lesson.


----------



## boonedoggle (Jun 23, 2006)

Good grief! How are you even able to take pictures and type? Killer hit!


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

What a way to die.

I would say nice hit, 
but nice total destruction might be better.


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

Enjoy them Bro.....And Stay Down!!!!!!!

Now, I'll send a small warning.............Malik23, we never forget.......:mn 

Ron


----------



## Twill413 (Jul 19, 2006)

Wow did you ever get owned by America's Wang :r


----------



## Aladdin Sane (Aug 25, 2006)

burninator said:


> :r You just got knocked the f*** out!!


Exactly what I was thinking. :r

Holy cow!!


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

Ron1YY said:


> Now, I'll send a small warning.............Malik23, we never forget.......:mn
> 
> Ron




*PAIN AND SUFFERING!!*

ATL


----------



## stig (Mar 9, 2006)

Daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaamn!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HarryCulo (Aug 18, 2006)

burninator said:


> :r You just got knocked the f*** out!!





Eternal Rider said:


> The Florida crew owns you now!!:r :r





a2vr6 said:


> Impressive. You'll need some fat cojones to try and bomb them back. .....


KASR my friend, listen to the people.

Now pull your pants back up and limp away, quietly, and maybe take up knitting 

:ss


----------



## dunng (Jul 14, 2006)

That is amazing and well deserved!! :ss


----------



## Malik23 (Sep 21, 2006)

Ron1YY said:


> Enjoy them Bro.....And Stay Down!!!!!!!
> 
> Now, I'll send a small warning.............Malik23, we never forget.......:mn
> 
> Ron


Nice hit guys!! My house is still standing though. I must be far enough away, being in CT, that I escaped the blast radius...:r :r


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Kasr changed his name to Ben Dover...:r


----------



## okierock (Feb 24, 2006)

So I turn my laptop to my wife and show her the pictures of mass destruction. I say "this is what can happen if you bomb too much".

She says "THATS JUST REDICULOUS" I said no that is complete and total destruction.

BOOOOOOOOM!!!!

The South Florida Crew carries a big stick.


----------



## Puffin Fresh (Nov 1, 2006)

WOW! That was better than the CS Assassins!


----------



## neoflex (Jan 3, 2006)

Wow, that's just Nuckin' Futs!


----------



## DragonMan (Dec 29, 2006)

:dr :dr I don’t think there’s any cigars left in Florida now!!!! You guys don’t mess around!!! :gn


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

Seeing it in person was awesome......seeing the destruction and KASR's whimpering.........PRICELESS!!!

Take it from me.....those South Florida Gorillas don't play around!!! :bx


----------



## cre8v1 (Dec 5, 2006)

Dang! Nice hit, guys! :ss


----------



## White97Jimmy (May 12, 2006)

I have a very strong feeling that this is not quite over!


----------



## txdyna65 (Aug 21, 2006)

I cant find the words to add what hasnt already been said....just AWESOME....you got lit up big time KASR.....WTG guys, that should slow him down a little :ss


----------



## hornitosmonster (Sep 5, 2006)

Wow...Very Nice hit


----------



## KyLongbeard (Nov 13, 2006)

OMG that's freakin unreal.:r :ss


----------



## dawgboy (Sep 20, 2006)

:r :r Thank is some funny sh%t! you got slapped like a B%$*H!

RIP

mad props to the Florida crew!
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
CONGRATS KASR!


----------



## LiteHedded (Apr 10, 2005)

Jesus Christ!!!
Oh The Humanity!!!


----------



## TechMetalMan (Apr 2, 2006)

burninator said:


> :r You just got knocked the f*** out!!


This about sums it up! :tpd:


----------



## billybarue (Mar 20, 2006)

KASR said:


> ....oh what a price we pay for our transgressions...have I paid the price without truly counting the cost???
> 
> What have I done???????
> .
> ...


THAT IS AWESOME!!!!!!

And as far as your question goes - I don't know. You might as well "Roll the Bones" and find out

"When the dust has cleared
and victory denied
A summit too lofty
River a little too wide
If we keep our pride-
Though paradise is lost
We will pay the price
But we will not count the cost"


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

billybarue said:


> THAT IS AWESOME!!!!!!
> 
> And as far as your question goes - I don't know. You might as well "Roll the Bones" and find out
> 
> ...


Great minds think alike......and like the same music!


----------



## Made in Dade (Aug 5, 2006)

Can I get a HELL YEAH!!!


----------



## piperman (Sep 8, 2005)

HaHaHa it serves you right, now go get wasted and smoke up a cigar.:ss


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

Damn...I just visually counted the tally......*80* sticks in that bomb!!!


----------



## yayson (Aug 21, 2006)

if you're gonna die that's the way to go!


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

KASR said:


> Damn...I just visually counted the tally......*80 sticks in that bomb!!*!


Thats all 
:r enjoy the sticks...:ss :al


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Thats all
> :r enjoy the sticks...:ss :al


My humi runneth over!!!!! When I regain the strength, expect a few more bombs just to make things manageable! LOL!


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

Damn, sorry I missed all the carnage. Have been in PC hell for the last 2 weeks.


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

snkbyt said:


> Damn, sorry I missed all the carnage. Have been in PC hell for the last 2 weeks.


You guys go tme good...thanks again bro!!


----------

